# A year within the alt-right



## notimp (Jun 12, 2019)

Documentary by Bosse Lindquist (Director) can be watched in german and french on arte.

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/082246-000-A/undercover-bei-den-neuen-rechten/

English trailer:

English imdb page:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8836342/

An english language version should be out there as well - if someone can pinpoint a source, you are welcome to link it.

Youtube video of the german version:
h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6bnHgBVypc

Impressions: Theres not anything in there thats entirely unexpected or outrageous beyond the "usual extremes" - but its an interesting social study. They do a bit of opsec. They are diverse. Their organization has (some) money. There is this slight veil of despair attached to many of their personalities. They are interested in new personality to further their causes. (The mole was class A management material, he really was.  )


----------

